# New official STOWA videos on Youtube



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

if you are interested in seeing the production of the Seatime bezel and the way to get the finish you can see it here:

YouTube - ‪STOWA Seatime Lunette lasern - bezel - laser engraving‬‏

YouTube - ‪STOWA Seatime LUnette schleifen - bezel finish‬‏

YouTube - ‪STOWA Seatime Lunette reinigen‬‏

The videos show you how we engrave the bezel with our lasermachine and how i do the hand finish and last video shows how we clean the bezel.

Enjoy it - more videos following soon .-)

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## JarrodS

I guess you don't want to get your hand in front of that laser beam. I'm amazed at the sound it makes when etching the metal! Really cool videos, looking forward to more.


----------



## tdk88

Wow I love seeing this kind of thing. Amazing what goes into creating these watches. I'd actually like to make a request for more videos. I usually try to get an idea of a watches appearance by looking at YouTube videos, it just brings a a different understanding compared to photos. I was surprised there weren't more Stowa watch videos that show the whole completed watch, I was actually looking for the Marine Auto at the time. Anyway great work, really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Renisin

Mr. Schauer,

Thank you so much for allowing us to see what goes into Schauer and Stowa watches!!! This illustrates to what extent you are involved in the watch making process and gives the buyer confidence in the craftmanship taking place at Stowa! You are not merely an assembler, you and your team are true craftsman.

I do hope that the video windows will continue,to allow us to see and understand more fully what goes into the making of our watches. I think more videos on YouTube of the watches you produce would be more than helpful to many of us who are excited about the Stowa brand.

Thanks Again,

Ren


----------



## usc1

Those videos you posted were interesting. I did not realize there were so many steps involved in just one piece of the watch. Amazing. Thank you for the posts.


----------



## Nolimits

I assume they are just the start of more to come, would be great to see a watch from start to finish (just the important bits), though you would probably need to speed up the video, even if we just saw the watches over various stages of production showing us what everyone is doing, and give us an idea of how long it takes, or would this be peering behind the curtain too much?


----------



## StufflerMike

Made it a sticky:-!

Thanks Jörg.


----------



## robertius

Very nice and interesting.
Just keep on.


----------



## doughboyr6

that is why i don't feel as bad spending the money...because love and care goes into each one made....


----------



## Waynertron

tdk88 said:


> Wow I love seeing this kind of thing. Amazing what goes into creating these watches. I'd actually like to make a request for more videos. I usually try to get an idea of a watches appearance by looking at YouTube videos, it just brings a a different understanding compared to photos. I was surprised there weren't more Stowa watch videos that show the whole completed watch, I was actually looking for the Marine Auto at the time. Anyway great work, really enjoyed this one.


I'm exactly the same. Looked all over for videos of the Antea before and after ordering. Nexy on my list is the Baumuster B, so video of those would be excellent 
I echo my thanks for the interesting videos.
Wayne.


----------



## capuchino

COOL video....thanks Jorg


----------



## Babis Stinson

Excellent videos Mr. Schauer! You really get the idea of how much Handmade Stowa's watches are. 
Can't wait to get my hands on the Marin Automatic with date I've ordered last week.

Perhaps you could provide us with more videos? 
It feels like a big Stowa Family in here!


----------



## Lemper

Great stuff, fantastic videos. Subscribed!


----------



## AndreaX

Very nice.


----------



## sbutera

Very cool to see this process! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## StufflerMike

kareen21 said:


> That are great videos... but i it seems i have seen the videos before , but where?... Mmmm


They are online since 2011 so they might have spread a bit on the www.


----------



## cristinaharn

This is a wonderful post. I will share it to everynone


----------



## rabbit3001

Very nice, thank you!


----------



## tiananmensquare

Great vid! Looking forward to more!


----------



## Altanbulag

It seems these three videos are gone...
Maybe Jörg is just reorganizing his YouTube channel and preparing to add more of them ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

Unstuck & closed.


----------

